# Just a lil FYI



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh lord! Last night, I spent at least an HOUR AND A HALF in the cold, wet outdoors trying to RETRAIN my pups to go potty outside! I was so determined! I'm tired of my house smelling llike $#!*!!!!!! Even though they're good about going on the pad, sometimes they walk off before they finish! Like














! 

And what's worse is they forgot what "go potty" means! I was so upset (90% with myself and my bf for being lazy) . I think I said "GO POTTY" 200 times last night! I also had to place the potty pads outside! Cloud finally pooped outside. I was so happy I could have sang "hallelujah" or something (did I spell that right







). 

What I'm trying to say is you should consider training them to go outside only! Cloud's breeder SAID he was only gonna be 7 lbs but he's over 11lbs. So when he got bigger, so did his poop! And the bigger the poop, the smellier! TOTALLY EWWWW. It's GIGANTUOUS!
This morning, as soon as I told Cloud to go potty, HE DID! And then he ate, and I took him outside again and he POOPED. I've never been so happy to see POOP! Noriko wont go unless we're NOT looking so it's difficult because I want them to know they can come in as soon as they go potty. 

This is strictly my opinion, so if you don't have the same issues I have, then you're better off. TAKE CARE


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations on the pooping outside (well on the dogs pooping outside







)!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh I'm so glad for you and your pups! When we get our pup, she is going to do her business outside. While I think the pads are a great idea for those in apartments, we have easy access to our yard. I am a bit concerned that it will be cold when we get her, but the breeder insists that she'll do just fine with going outside. I just keep telling myself about all those cute little sweaters I'm going to buy for her! Good luck...and may the power of poop be with you!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i have one better , the last 3 days maxi has been having terrible stomach pooping up a storm, which i gave the vet a sample this morning and i had it tested for everything $75.00 later everything is negative but any how
i wake up in the middle of the night to this smell in my face which was maxis butt
he must have just went thank god i caught it before he laid down on my comforter
and sure enough he had the worst stomach but atleast he went on teh wee wee pads
ill tell ya i am a person who cant stand smells so i really must love my furbaby nothing he does makes me sick...


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 14 2004, 02:10 PM
> *...and may the power of poop be with you!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11949*


[/QUOTE]










that's funny










I totally agree with doing their business outside. I'm also training the girls to go outside. they have been going inside on the wee wee pads but with 2 it can get really smelly in the house. 
so every morning I need to remember to take them outside around 7:30, then when I'm at work they go inside on the pads, then when I get home they go outside right away.

I have to say, they are pretty good about going right away


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm also in dilema mode... Tini and Milo are totally potty trained with the pads.. but yesterday when I spent the night at my parents Tini REALLY wanted to go outside. Of course she also went INSIDE..w/o a pad. I'm thinking I'm going to train her to do her buisness outside (especially sinse it's getting colder... this way it's in and out). I think I will end up keeping a potty pad in the kitchen when I'm at work. yes.. I have made my decision... RIGHT NOW... I just made it! Tini is going to do her buisness outside. WHEW! This group therapy is just so good to me today!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I just thought of something though... now I have to talk my roommate into making Milo go outside so the potty pad isn't around all the time... I don't need Tini anymore confused then she already is


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Oct 14 2004, 03:33 PM
> *iill tell ya i am a person who cant stand smells so i really must love my furbaby nothing he does makes me sick...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Maxi's Mom...just wait till you have kids! Babies make all kinds of smells.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

one time, when gruffi was around 6 months old and like 40 lbs. he kept on waking us up in the middle of the night totally crying. we kept taking him outside and he was soo scared because of the wind and the leaves on the ground that he would try to go back into the house. anyway, we took him out like 5 or 6 times and he kept crying and crying. my sister and i were like 'forget it, you're not going potty'. 

i wake up at 6 am and it smells really bad. i walk down stairs....gruffi had diahhrea EVERYWHERE. on the carpet, part of the stairs, on his dog pillow. he looked sooo sad. we felt bad after that. if only we had taken sprite or ellie outside---he wouldnt have been so scared.

i forget my point. i think it was a response to what buttercloud was saying. my house totally smelled soooo bad that day. we had to open all the windows and we bought like 3 large bottles of natures miracle and my mom shampooed the floor. thank god he mostly went on his dog pillow--we just threw it away. so i sorta feel your pain about the smell issue.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 15 2004, 09:36 AM
> *one time, when gruffi was around 6 months old and like 40 lbs...  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11986*


[/QUOTE]

WoW, that's 4 times the size of Cloud's poop. EWWWWW

Cloud's getting better with the pottying outside. Noriko doesn't like to potty in front of us still. I guess she may be associating potty as something bad or something. When Cloud does his business outside, I praise him in front of her, but I guess she needs to get use to it.

This morning Cloud wouldnt pee out side! He pooped though. Then later on he walked to the bathroom door but it was closed so he peed right there! 

Gotta keep a CLOSE eye on them or else! I hate that I can't leave them by themselves to play like I use to. They haven't been this crated up since they were itty bitty babies







. 

Maxi's Mom-I hope your baby is feeling better. Give him crackers to make his tummy feel better.

Nataliecmu-Good luck. It takes patience. But it's getting cold so they should "get it" quick...let's hope they do

Saltymalty-My sister's bf lives in an apt and he got his maltese to poop and potty outside only! He's on the top floor too! Everyone called me lazy b/c I hated to walk down stairs to take them outside! HAHA. It's true...I am lazy. 

I think I already said this but, it's good to train them not to go inside because if you go out of town without them, someone will be glad to babysit our adorable kids. We might be able to handle them pooping inside, but alot of ppl think it's downright gross.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 14 2004, 03:00 PM
> *What I'm trying to say is you should consider training them to go outside only!  Cloud's breeder SAID he was only gonna be 7 lbs but he's over 11lbs.  So when he got bigger, so did his poop!  And the bigger the poop, the smellier!  TOTALLY EWWWW.  It's GIGANTUOUS!
> This morning, as soon as I told Cloud to go potty, HE DID!  And then he ate, and I took him outside again and he POOPED.  I've never been so happy to see POOP!  Noriko wont go unless we're NOT looking so it's difficult because I want them to know they can come in as soon as they go potty.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I understand what you're saying but I love having mine "go" inside. Their potty pads are in my laundry room and I had a ceiling exhaust fan installed in that room just for that purpose! My bathroom toilet is next door to this area so it is just a step away to dispose of their waste. Sometimes I think I live in "doodyville" but for me that is better than them going outside. It is just so nice in the middle of the night when we all have to "go" for them to go inside instead of outside in the rain, dew, snow, cold, heat, etc. I know this is weird but their stools don't usually have more than a slight odor. 

Kallie goes outside when she happens to be out there... she just learned that by herself. Catcher hopefully will learn from her.....

Good luck ... I know what you mean about being so excited when they go where they are supposed to..... such a great thing!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Kallie/Catchers Mom--exactly why I liked the pads. I dont know what I'll do when/if it rains. I haven't thought about that. I think I might just give in and let them potty on the pad next to the door that they go to to potty. I havent really thought about it. 

Another thing, I had my babies go in the bathroom...I was tired of wiping/swiffering the floor ALL the time when they missed the pad! And I hated washing the bathroom carpet because they always have a lil poop danglin that would drop right on the carpet! lol

I'm just hoping for a day where I can buy pads LESS often. I buy 200 pads at a time on ebay.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WOOHOO! I took them out this morning and it took notime for my babies to go. The power of poop *IS* with me. As far as the power of peepee....EEEEH...not quite as powerful. lol

My sister and her bf told me to do this and I thought it was cruel. But they said it's a good way to learn. I told them that I'm going to stop letting drink water at either 9pm or 10pm (depending on when we sleep) and then they go potty one last time. They told me to let them drink water and DONT let them go until morning so they can learn bladder control...WHAT DO YOU THINK? 

I use to take them out when we wake up and then they eat and then I take them out again. Now, I'm trying to feed them first and then take them out. If I do it there way, I'd have to take them out, feed 'em, and take them out again. 

I just told them I just do what's convenient to me







. Just curious what you guys do.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley doesn't even go outside, but we take up his food and water at 8 or so for the night. He usually goes one more time before it is time for bed. Hasn't hurt him. I have heard of lots of people that do that for the ones that go outside so that they don't have to get up with them in the middle of the night. We started it when Brinkley was little and couldn't jump down from our bed. Now he can, and we leave a wee pad next to the bed at night, but he hardly ever uses it.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

In regards to eating/bathroom...

Chanel eats her last meal at around 9 pm or so. Before I feed her I take her to pee, then I feed her, then I take her to poop. Then I let her out one more time whenever I go to sleep, like 10:30 -12am. She doesn't pee until I let her out to eat at 7 am the next morning. I believe you have to control their water intake or you will have "accidents" all of the time.

I see no harm in them not having water after a certain time at night.

~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

The question was if you guys thinks it's ok to let them have their last drink and not let them go pee before they sleep. My sister says it'll help develop bladder control. :/


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

buttercloud....the way i got the girls to pee outside was restricting their water. no water after 7:30 pm, at 8pm they go potty outside, then we sleep, and then at 5am(when we wake up) we take them all outside to go potty. i wouldnt feed them first or else they might have an accident. good luck.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 18 2004, 08:28 AM
> *buttercloud....the way i got the girls to pee outside was restricting their water.  no water after 7:30 pm, at 8pm they go potty outside, then we sleep, and then at 5am(when we wake up) we take them all outside to go potty.  i wouldnt feed them first or else they might have an accident.  good luck.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hey! Actually, I've been feeding them first before their first potty. No accidents. After they pee at night they get lil to no water at all depending on how much we play. They're like 10 mos now (time flies) so they should be able to hold it until after they eat. At least they have been for the past week







. I'm so happy. The only thing I'm annoyed with is when Cloud goes to the bathroom door where he use to go potty. He goes there all the time giving me that "I need to go" look and I'd then I take him outside and he wants to come back in. Butthole. Now it's all on my time!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Sometimes, I want to glue cloud's peepee hole up! *sighs* He had an inside accident. First one in a couple of days. So here's my next question. I knew he had to go. But, I had just let him out an hr ago. I'm wanting them to go about every 3 hrs when I'm home. What would you do? Let them out or make them hold it?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

you could try distracting him.....but when we were training gruffi and training the girls to go outside---i would let them out whenever they asked. some dogs take advantage of that and then they'll go outside just to play----but mine didnt. i was lucky. good luck with everything. try letting him out whenever he asks. it takes a while for them to learn that they can hold it for hours.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 19 2004, 08:09 AM
> *you could try distracting him.....but when we were training gruffi and training the girls to go outside---i would let them out whenever they asked.  some dogs take advantage of that and then they'll go outside just to play----but mine didnt.  i was lucky.  good luck with everything.  try letting him out whenever he asks.  it takes a while for them to learn that they can hold it for hours.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Buttercloud takes advantage







. That's why I hesitated the last time. But, that's the drawback of using potty pads. They use it anytime they want so they don't learn control.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Oct 19 2004, 08:36 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buttercloud takes advantage







. That's why I hesitated the last time. But, that's the drawback of using potty pads. They use it anytime they want so they don't learn control.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12521
[/B][/QUOTE]

If they take advantage of it, take them out each time they ask, but put them on a lead. Take them out for 5 minutes, don't let them play in that time. If they don't go potty, then take them back inside..... that's probably what I would do ^_^ 

Then have designated times to go outside and play. That way, they should associate asking to go outside with having to go potty, and designated "play time outside" as the fun part... ??? Maybe??? Just a guess!!! LOL


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

So far, they've been doing well. Once or twice they went when I wasn't looking. I just rolled my eyes and cleaned it up. I hate when Noriko doesn't go No.2 in the morning. I have to really really really REALLY watch heruntil she does. 

However, my bathroom doesn't smell bad anymore.

But, I'm starting to smoke more. Usually, I only smoke when I'm driving so I can make a pack lasts 2 wks. But, I'm not a morning person and I'm a little cranky when I take them outside, so I have a smoke. (please no lectures)

Hey Sunshine, the reason why I don't do that is because I have 2 babies and they go at different times. So one would play while the other would go and vice versa. And honestly, I don't want to take them out THAT often







. I know it sounds bad, but it's getting colder. I think going out about 5 times a day for 5-15 mins is enough. They actually have lost some weight since I started taking them out which is a good thing. Thanks though!









Once, I woke up really late! Their first break is around 8am. The other day, I fed them at 7, and went back to sleep until 11am! I felt so bad.


----------

